
Tom Mullaney on Alphabets, Chinese Characters, and Computing - Hooke
http://blog.lareviewofbooks.org/chinablog/time-get-qwerty-qa-tom-mullaney-alphabets-chinese-characters-computing/
======
bbody
As a non-native Chinese speaker, I have to agree that using the IME can make
conversation very fast. I can reduce many popular sentences down to only a few
button presses. However the author has completely ignored Bopomofo and
Cangjie, popular in Taiwan and Hong Kong respectively.

But as for it driving innovation? The way our QWERTY Latin input works now it
is good enough whereas without an IME Chinese would have to type in Pinyin or
use massive keyboard. So the incentive to innovate isn't as great but implying
that will slow down Latin based IT doesn't really make sense.

------
wodenokoto
According to that thesis Japan should be way ahead of China.

They have the same input difficulties, but way longer to deal with them.

Nothing about the Chinese writing system is a driver for innovation. Chinese
innovation comes from the economic boom and a big drive to advance.

